# American Medical Response hiring process



## DrNo (Mar 10, 2018)

How long can you expect to wait for a response after applying? And what does the process look like once started? Aside from an interview, does this company conduct skill assessments candidates?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2018)

It’s going to depend on the specific AMR division that you were hired at. They can have a slightly different process. 

As for when you hear back will depend on operational needs. If they are hurting for EMTs then you will hear back pretty quickly if they are fully staffed it could be several months.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2018)

DrNo said:


> does this company conduct skill assessments candidates



Yes.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 10, 2018)

CALEMT said:


> Yes.


And no. 

When I got hired here we were the only local division to do skills testing. Some just do a written test (and some don’t) and an interview.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 10, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And no.



Ok Dan...


----------



## CGMedic16 (Mar 10, 2018)

Yep probably plan on it. There is a written test as part of the hiring process, and some do a skills test as part of the hiring process either prior to or after your interview. Once you are offered a position , expect a date to be set for your drug test and physical ability assessment, fit testing, immunizations, ect...
Then some sort of training Academy usually follows ,expect another skills test ..then FTO time then another written  test. Depending on your county expect a day of county orientation which might involve another test for the protocols.
Again as mentioned above it depends on the operation you are applying to, that was just my experience with them. One thing I would suggest is having all of your ICS stuff knocked out with copies of the certs, they are going to want those done.... once you are hired your gonna have a bunch of online trainings assignes to you so not having to deal with tall the ICS stuff on top of it will make yoir life much easier! Good luck!


----------



## chrls (Mar 10, 2018)

DesertMedic66 said:


> It’s going to depend on the specific AMR division that you were hired at. They can have a slightly different process.
> 
> As for when you hear back will depend on operational needs. If they are hurting for EMTs then you will hear back pretty quickly if they are fully staffed it could be several months.



When I walked in I was told “we’re going to hire you, I just have to ask you these questions first.”


----------



## DrNo (Mar 12, 2018)

CGMedic16 said:


> Yep probably plan on it. There is a written test as part of the hiring process, and some do a skills test as part of the hiring process either prior to or after your interview. Once you are offered a position , expect a date to be set for your drug test and physical ability assessment, fit testing, immunizations, ect...
> Then some sort of training Academy usually follows ,expect another skills test ..then FTO time then another written  test. Depending on your county expect a day of county orientation which might involve another test for the protocols.
> Again as mentioned above it depends on the operation you are applying to, that was just my experience with them. One thing I would suggest is having all of your ICS stuff knocked out with copies of the certs, they are going to want those done.... once you are hired your gonna have a bunch of online trainings assignes to you so not having to deal with tall the ICS stuff on top of it will make yoir life much easier! *Good luck*!



thanks!

Well I have my ICS certifications already done thankfully, and in fact included them in my application along with my other certifications. Now I'll just to wait for a response, however long that may take.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 12, 2018)

chrls said:


> When I walked in I was told “we’re going to hire you, I just have to ask you these questions first.”



Damn, they must have been hungry for new hires in your area. I hope my interview (if I get that far) will be as straightforward and easy.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 12, 2018)

DrNo said:


> Damn, they must have been hungry for new hires in your area.



A lot of it has to do with his full time job. No offense to Chrls.


----------



## Tigger (Mar 12, 2018)

DrNo said:


> How long can you expect to wait for a response after applying? And what does the process look like once started? Aside from an interview, does this company conduct skill assessments candidates?


My operation does not do any sort of clinical assessment of candidates besides a 100 question written test with questions that will make you wish you bought a test prep program.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 21, 2018)

It's been over two weeks now and there is no response yet. I'm wondering if this means they aren't interested for some reason, or if I should follow up with a phone call or an e-mail just in case.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 21, 2018)

You could try a phone call to follow up.  But nothing more.  A note for the future, and this is just what I do, I always ask at the end of the interview what the timeline for hiring is.  Just so I know and can have a good idea when I need to follow up or if I need to keep waiting.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 21, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> You could try a phone call to follow up.  But nothing more.*  A note for the future, and this is just what I do, I always ask at the end of the interview what the timeline for hiring is.  Just so I know and can have a good idea when I need to follow up or if I need to keep waiting.*



thanks for the tip, but I have not even had an interview yet, if that's what you're assuming. I'm still waiting for an initial reply after the obligatory (probably automated) acknowledgement e-mail.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 21, 2018)

DrNo said:


> thanks for the tip, but I have not even had an interview yet, if that's what you're assuming. I'm still waiting for an initial reply after the obligatory (probably automated) acknowledgement e-mail.


Oh that can take forever.  The "hospital" job I just landed I forgot I had applied to in November and it was only two or three weeks ago that they called me for the interview (and then the offer).


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 21, 2018)

AMR takes a hot minute to get back to you. Honestly it all depends on the division that you applied to and if they need EMT’s.


----------



## Parameduck (Mar 22, 2018)

M timeline a few years ago went something like this. Applied in August called for interview in October. Told they wanted to hire me. Gave me a timeline that said somewhere in January . I didn't get hired until June .I kept in touch through out the time and followed up with emails every once in a while.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 30, 2018)

Parameduck said:


> M timeline a few years ago went something like this. Applied in August called for interview in October. Told they wanted to hire me. Gave me a timeline that said somewhere in January .* I didn't get hired until June .*I kept in touch through out the time and followed up with emails every once in a while.



Good for you for not giving up. Eight months though... Where did you apply, if you don't mind saying? I'm wondering if larger city-based operations take longer (due to a higher number of applicants, possibly) to get back to you, if ever.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 30, 2018)

Well they finally got back to me via e-mail just over a week ago, inviting me to come in for an interview )). I replied with a suggested date and time, but have yet to receive a confirmation call/e-mail. Unfortunately that time is approaching with no word on whether they are even expecting me. I eventually called several times over a nearly two-hour period yesterday to get an answering machine before finally leaving a message.

Sorry, more of a rant than anything, but I would be lying if I said this wasn't a little frustrating.


----------



## DrNo (Mar 30, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> Oh that can take forever.  The "hospital" job I just landed I forgot I had applied to in November and it was only two or three weeks ago that they called me for the interview (and then the offer).



Luckily it was only about 18 days of waiting until getting that response for me. However, it seems a confirmation of the interview date may take just as long, if that doesn't come through soon.


----------



## DrNo (Apr 2, 2018)

Alright, I'm scheduled for an interview the next few days. I'm applying in the Philadelphia/Southern New Jersey area/division, so if anybody has information specific to this place in terms of the hiring process, it would be _enormously_ appreciated!


----------

